# reel paint



## dsatter (May 9, 2006)

Can you guys post some pics of reels painted and some referrals of folks that do it?


----------



## raude762 (Sep 11, 2007)

You can search for mattk... The pics of the reels he has painted look NICE!!!!


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

raude762 said:


> You can search for mattk... The pics of the reels he has painted look NICE!!!!


 no lie brotha!

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=464830&highlight=painted+reels


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Do y'all fish with your reels....or look at them ?


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

MattK is doing an Ambassaduer 6000 (four screw) now for me. Fire Engine red. He's also giving it a once-over. I'll post it ASAP.


----------



## fabian31268 (Jul 31, 2005)

those reels look hydro dipped


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

fabian31269 said:


> those reels look hydro dipped


powder-coat...whatever that means :rotfl:


----------



## fabian31268 (Jul 31, 2005)

plastic cant be powdercoated . they are hydro dipped.


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

fabian31269 said:


> plastic cant be powdercoated . they are hydro dipped.


The old Abu-6000 isn't plastic.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Bocephus said:


> Do y'all fish with your reels....or look at them ?


If I had a MattK reel on a Goags rod I would just display it!


----------



## Goin Coastal (Jan 17, 2011)

Mattk does some awesome work. Got my reels back a couple weeks ago. Ready to send more off.


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

This is my Curado 100b Matt painted. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## G-Money (Aug 3, 2007)

Beautiful work. Is there anyone in the Houston area that does this paint work?


----------

